# under gravel filter



## mario (Jan 2, 2012)

Just got a 26g bow front I`m excited to get it set up it`s been 10 yrs need a under gravel filter not sure if they make one for this size of aquarium, but haven`t been to Jacks yet. Anyone know about this 

Thanks, Mario


----------



## fishguy2727 (Sep 5, 2011)

This is posted in the wrong section.

Get a hang-on-back. UGFs are very 80s and they cause more harm than good long term.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

UGF are excellent in tanks upto 20gal (just set one up recently), after that i would personally go canister


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

thread moved


----------

